# Breeders in PA



## Mia888 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, Sadly a few weeks ago we had to let go of our 9 yr old Mia. Cancer crept up quickly as it often does and her quality of life went from a lively 9 yr old puppy to unable to control basic functions within several weeks. The day we took her in was one of the worst days of my life and a decision I couldnt believe I was faced with. We have 3 young children as well and we're still dealing with the emptiness in our home that came with losing her. We'll likely consider next summer to start looking for a new GSD pup. I was generally happy with the breeder we used last time but wanted to get some opinions if anyone has knowledge of any in PA that you would recommend..

Thanks everyone


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Wolfstraum on here... Extremely knowledgeable in the breed, lifetime breeder support, and produces excellent, solid, stable dogs that can do just about anything. I have personally been around several from different litters over the years, and they have all been really nice dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth Dillenbeck at Hollow Hills has German and American show lines. I've interacted with several of her dogs and they are all very nice.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Mia888 said:


> Hi everyone, Sadly a few weeks ago we had to let go of our 9 yr old Mia. Cancer crept up quickly as it often does and her quality of life went from a lively 9 yr old puppy to unable to control basic functions within several weeks. The day we took her in was one of the worst days of my life and a decision I couldnt believe I was faced with. We have 3 young children as well and we're still dealing with the emptiness in our home that came with losing her. We'll likely consider next summer to start looking for a new GSD pup. I was generally happy with the breeder we used last time but wanted to get some opinions if anyone has knowledge of any in PA that you would recommend..
> 
> Thanks everyone



Sorry about your dog. Lee has nice dogs.

Take time to reflect and grieve...I am glad you are doing that, rather than jump in to get a new dog. We had a person who has a dog from us. When his other dog died somewhat unexpectedly, he called us the next day and was asking for a puppy. We talked through with him about waiting and not reacting. He reacted and bought a puppy from someone else and later stated he should have waited.....


----------

